# Anyone else decide not to give chemo



## Sheila (Apr 9, 2008)

Our sweet 10 1/2 yr old Jack has acute leukemia so the prognosis is not good. 2 months with chemo. This was such a shock. On 10/6 he was normal, on the 7th he didn't feel good, on the 8th to our vet. We thought it was his arthritis getting worse, on the 9th to the emergency vet. They told us he had cancer, kept him over night and gave him a chemo treatment. On The 10th & 11th he barely moved. By the 14th he was his old self again. He was sick for four days after the treatment. We don't think it's right to put him through that since the treatment won't really prolong his life. Has anyone else made this decision? Any suggestions on how to make his last days more comfortable.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry that you're facing this tough decision. When Daisy was diagnosed with osteosarcoma at age 11, we were given the option of amputation and chemo, which may have extended her life by about six months. We opted instead for palliative measures, and when the pain meds became less effective at the six weeks mark, we had to let her go. This was the right choice for our family but may not be the right choice for others. It's a heartbreaking decision either way, but one you'll make with love and your dog's best interest in mind. My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've lost two Goldens to Cancer, I opted not to do Chemo for either. My Vet felt neither of my guys were good candidates for treatment and that it would not extend their lives for long. 

I opted for quality of life, kept them comfortable with pain medication and other medications that helped them maintain a good quality of life until it was time to set them free. Made the most of each and everyday.... 

I am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Sheila (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for your responses and the encouragement. This is the hardest decision we have ever made but we feel it is the right one. Today would have been his second chemo and he's already not feeling well so I don't see the point. We'll just keep him on his arthritis meds, Prednisone, and antibiotics and see how he does.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

When my 8-year-old was diagnosed with cardiac hemangiosarcoma, I decided not to give treatment, because it wouldn't have given her any extra time.


It's a devastating decision to have to make. There's no "right" or "wrong" answer. Go with your heart.


Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm sorry you and Jack are having to face this. I can't offer personal experience but had close friends that have had to make this decision several times. After the last one they said they would never do it again. It wasn't the expense, it was all three times their precious goldens only made it a few months longer and were so miserable and uncomfortable. They would have a good day now and then but for the most part it wasn't good.

This made me think of my friend diagnosed with lung cancer, not too surprised as she smoked continuously. I would sit with her during treatments and it broke my heart that all she wanted to do was go on a cruise with her husband. The treatments made her so sick, she only did them because this is what her family wanted her to do. She only made it 6 months with the chemo. It was actually a relief to not see her in pain anymore. 

Whatever you decide to do must be your decision and it's a tough one. My heart goes out to your family and Jack.


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Sheila,

So sorry to hear this; it's a heartbreaking situation. We, too, decided against treatment when our dog was diagnosed with oral melanoma. Our decision was a little easier because she was older than Jack, but it's still hard. 

So we just tried to make her days happy, give her massages, take her to her favorite places, and cook her high-nutrient food that she liked and could eat easily. I tried some Bach flower essences, but I have no idea if they helped or not.

Will be thinking of you.

Jennifer


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Thank you for your responses and the encouragement. This is the hardest decision we have ever made but we feel it is the right one. Today would have been his second chemo and he's already not feeling well so I don't see the point. We'll just keep him on his arthritis meds, Prednisone, and antibiotics and see how he does.


I agree with others and with what you are doing. Our last Golden was diagnosed with a cancerous lump in her chest at 12 and then very soon after, a mass behind her eye. The doctors were very sympathetic and said they would do whatever we wanted, but didn't feel surgery would improve her quality of life. We made her comfortable (although she didn't show any signs of discomfort) and a week and a half later she told us she was done. It's hard, but just know what you are doing what you feel is best for him.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I feel that how early you find something and the age of the dog is, is totally the driving force behind any decision. My last golden, Kira, was 13 and developed a mammary tumor and it spread to her lung. She didn't even know she was sick so I decided on a more Holistic treatment. They gave me 3 months but with the treatment I did she lived another 9 months before she started to show anything. Once she looked uncomfortable I made the decision.

I think if you have a dog that is 6 or 7 and it's caught early it I would do what I can if it would give a chance to live well for about 4+years. If the pup is 10-12, I don't think I could put them through that knowing it could mean much of their remaining time is spent sick and fighting a very uphill battle.

So yes I've made that decision to forego chemo and in a lot of cases unless the pup is still young, I'd probably forego it most times. I have said in the past... As much as our pups depend on us for care, food, and safe place to live, they still depend on is to make that right choice when it's time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that you and Jack are going through this. Whatever you decide I'm sure it will be the right decision for you and your boy. Try and make as many happy memories as you can, because eventually they will help you through the dark days.

Take care and hugs to Jack


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your situation. My situation is that I chose to do chemo on my 9 year old who had lymphoma. It was very hard on her and we realized after the fact it was more for us (we wanted her to be better). We took her across the state for chemo (3 hr drive each way) then watched as she was sick and could barely walk. We could tell she felt horrible when she couldn't make it to the door and had an accident; we told her it was ok. She survived for 3 months after but I would not say it was quality time. Each person has to make the decision that is best for them, but for us we would never do it again. I think home care with lots of love and medicines for illness/pain would be the way we would go if ever in that situation again. Although it has helped some it doesn't help all and it's very hard on your fur baby. Good luck going forward and again I'm sorry you and Jack are going through this. Give him big hugs and loves from all of us who care on this site.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

*Keep your mind and heart on your dog!*

We had a Beagle, Barney, who developed cancer when he was 15 years old. The vet encouraged us then to have the malignant tumor removed, which we did. Then, Barney, had another Malignant tumor recur that the vet felt we should have removed as well. Since Barney recovered so well from the first procedure, we elected to have the second tumor removed only to once again have another malignant tumor develop soon after. 

We learned a valuable lesson from our experience with Barney. We realized we were thinking more about us than we were our beloved pet. In reality, Barney lived a beautiful life, well past the normal life expectancy for a Beagle. After two ultimately unsuccessful operations to remove cancerous tumors, we realized it was time to think more about Barney than us, so sadly, we had him put down. I swore then that I would never again fail to think more about our pet than us, and what we wanted. This took place in the mid-'90s. 

Now fast forward to 2018. We had a wonderful Golden named River. River crossed over the rainbow bridge 12/15/2018 after living nearly 11 wonderful years. River was a prince of a dog...They didn't come any better. On April 4, 2018, we had a rock hard growth removed near River's throat. Lab results revealed the tumor was malignant with an aggressive type of cancer that would more than likely recur within weeks or maybe a couple of months. Our vet didn't recommend treatment of any kind. He simply encouraged us to enjoy the time we had remaining with our dear dog. Sure enough, a new growth returned in the same location as the last growth. River lived 8 more wonderful months. Had you not known he had cancer, you would have never realized he was sick until just before the end. 

The last thing we wanted was for River to suffer in any way. He had been such a dear dog to our family. In time, he began eating less until he stopped eating altogether, which was so unlike our Golden. I feared the growth would soon impact his ability to breathe, so shortly after he stopped eating, I took River to the vet to say goodbye. It was hard to see him slowly slip into a blissful sleep, but I knew in my heart I had done the right thing by our dog. I was by his side stroking his head to make sure he crossed over in peace an comfort. 

Your dog will let you know when it's time. My only suggestion is to keep your mind and heart on what is best for your dog. God Bless!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Good afternoon, 

We are making this decision next week for our 7.5 year old GR, Amber, whose mast cell tumors metastasized 4 months after having a complete evaluation, staging, ultrasound, and x-rays at a specialty vet hospital with their head of the oncology department. He tests showed no metastasis, and fine needle aspirations of her lymph nodes were clear. He said that if the lesion came back within the next 3-4 months that the cancer would come back in the original site of the lesion on her cheek. We carefully watched and it did not return. However, it did return on a very small lesion on her shoulder and later that week, to a lymph node that they had already tested on her neck. 

We have told our vet that we do not want to pursue chemo, no metronomic (baby) chemo for her, but he said that it is important to have a staging and ultrasound to know her status. 

So we will travel the 3 hours with her to the specialty hospital and get the tests done again. We will decide then, but I am sure that we will go with palliative care only. So far she shows no signs of pain, nor slowing down. 

I am so sorry for anyone going through this. It is especially hard since we just lost our 9 year old agility star, Piper, to hepatic and splenic cancer in October 2018. It is just too painful. Your input helps us to make a reasonable and kind decision when the time comes. 

Love, Amberbark


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear you are going through this - yet again. I have been in your shoes a few times. The decision my husband and I have always made is - what will it get us to do chemo? Years or just a few months? Granted chemo is not as hard on dogs (in our own experience) as it is on humans, but it still takes a toll. If it only prolongs the end result for a short while, then we are of the mind that we will make our beloved family member as comfortable as possible for whatever amount of time they have left. We have always kept in our minds -no matter how much it hurts - not to go to great means just because "we" do not want to let them go. As mentioned many, many times on this site, the greatest thing we can do for them is to do it for them and not for ourselves. I would do the same thing you are doing - go ahead with the tests, etc, so you know what you are facing. We'll keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

UPDATE: Amber is having some right side neurological deficits and our vet is trying to get an appointment with a neurologist for an evaluation on Thursday. They are concerned that the cancer has spread more quickly than anticipated. :''(

Best, 

Amberbark


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Amberbark said:


> UPDATE: Amber is having some right side neurological deficits and our vet is trying to get an appointment with a neurologist for an evaluation on Thursday. They are concerned that the cancer has spread more quickly than anticipated. :''(


Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that Amber is not doing any better. Cancer is such a dreadful disease. God Bless!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear that the disease may be progressing so quickly


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amberbark, I am so very very sorry.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5 yr old golden just got diagnosed with anal apocrine adenocarcinoma...blindsided...found by accident but alraedy 38mm..they do surgery at 3mm..50% chance of reoccurrence and 33% chance of incontinence....I chose to not pursue radical treatment because it gives such little time but I didn't want her to feel horrible til the end...Many do the chemo, radiation surgery and it makes me feel guilty but I know she will let me know when she doesn't feel well....I have too many timed waited too long so for me, every day will be puppichinos, treats, swimming and dog park as long as she wants to go! It is devastating and I keep researching, but its a bad cancer..don't feel bad not pursuing chemo....it's ok! Just enjoy as much as possible...we know more that they have cancer than they do.....Good luck and so sorry!


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

in reference to an earlier post that Charlie is dying and he doesn't even know it.....so is my dog...only 5 from adrenal anal sac apocrine cancer...I feel like I am dying...Every day we do fun stuff...anything she likes but I can tell her breathing is becoming labored.It's close and I won't let her suffer a day, but I just can't stop crying.. The 1 1/2 knows I think but I just wanted to say I know how you all feel and this is awful...I would change places with her in a minute.. I read these posts long before she was diagnosed, and I am so sorry all had to experience this loss...I hope someone can come to the house, but I can barely get thru the day...these dogs are so amzing..maybe better than any people I have known (including family members...The rainbow bridge is close...wish I could curl into a hole and die with her...not sure when the crying will stop....


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

for me, no treatment was the most humane..you did the right thing!!!


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

guess no one really cares what my dog is going thru but poor everyone else...whatever I'll deal with it myself of find other support groups that care...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Val King said:


> guess no one really cares what my dog is going thru but poor everyone else...whatever I'll deal with it myself of find other support groups that care...


I am so so sorry for your dogs diagnosis. Any diagnosis like this is heartbreaking but at 5 it must seem unbearable. Everyone’s choice of treatment or not to treat is a very personal choice and I’m sure you’re making the right choice for your pup. I’m sorry your feel like no one cares but I can assure you that is not the case. Perhaps if you feel up to it you can start your own thread and tell us a bit of Your pups story. I will keep him and you in my prayers. Love him every moment of every minute of every hour of every day! Hugs


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I've thought often about what I'd do if my 6 year old was diagnosed with that terrible disease and I think I would do the same. Give him the best life possible for as long as he has left.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Val King said:


> guess no one really cares what my dog is going thru but poor everyone else...whatever I'll deal with it myself of find other support groups that care...


I'm so sorry for what your going through i can't imagine how you feel, please feel free to lean on us here for anything you may need, we are always here.

Lots of hugs for your fur baby your both in my thoughts!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Your golden in pool*



Val King said:


> guess no one really cares what my dog is going thru but poor everyone else...whatever I'll deal with it myself of find other support groups that care...


It's never easy having to face what you and your dog have to go through. We are all golden lovers here, and I can't speak for everyone but I do feel for every Golden owner here who has lost a dog or is facing having to say goodbye. Sometimes it's hard to send some kind words to everyone here who is facing the tough road ahead of life without their Golden. I'm sure you gave your dog a great life and that is why she has rewarded you with so much love. Whatever decisions you make, they will be the right ones for you and your dog. Thanks for taking good care of your Golden. Your Golden knows she can count on you.

dlm ny country


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Val King said:


> guess no one really cares what my dog is going thru but poor everyone else...whatever I'll deal with it myself of find other support groups that care...



I'm so sorry to read about your Golden. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

my dogs name is Allie...I was referencing Charlies owners question about when to let go....It's just so hard to not be so angry at the world!!!


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi Val King,
I grieve for you and Allie. I am sorry I didn’t see your posts until right now. The only thing that allowed me to go on when my Tessa was diagnosed with kidney disease (age 14 weeks) and her last weeks before she died 4 days after her 1st bday, was the love and joy we shared every one of those days.
I wanted to celebrate her life and remember that. I did not grieve less, and I do not miss her less (she died June 4th), but all of the good memories do mix in and remind me that I would have taken her home even if I knew what was ahead.
You do have the right to be angry and wonder why the world doesn’t pause, and this I mean with all sincerity,. I did not tell my work friends how bad the last week was for Tessa and did not tell them for several days after. I honestly felt if I spoke of it I would lose my ability to function, and I knew they would not understand how bad it was.
I do know this, after Allie is finally at rest, you will be helped if you can remember that you took some of today’s grief and turn it into “good moments” together - even if you are just sitting together. We know how in touch our Golden’s are with our feelings and Allie takes strength from you. When that’s all we could do, I talked to Tessa about our good times, funny or obnoxious behaviors, her adoration of her “litter mates” (my 17 and 20 year old daughters), and her kitties who loved to pester her.
Sad and happy all mixed into one.


----------

